# Paph Armeni White



## paphreek (Jun 25, 2008)

While not as nice as Candace's incredible plant, it is a consistent summer bloomer for me.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 25, 2008)

Super photo and beautiful flower!

:drool:


----------



## Roy (Jun 25, 2008)

Any Armeni Whites that grow & flower like that are worth having. Well done.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 25, 2008)

It is very nice...!!! :drool::drool: Very well grown plant too...:clap::clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh my, that is beautiful! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 26, 2008)

pretty flowers and well-grown plant!!! Jean


----------



## Faan (Jun 26, 2008)

It is well worth waiting for every year. I wish my plant is as big as yours. Well done


----------



## Elena (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jun 26, 2008)

Really beautiful--clearly a happy plant.


----------



## Candace (Jun 26, 2008)

Very nice. Your foliage looks much better than mine at present :<


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice plant. It's not as big as Candice's; maybe you should threaten to s/h it! oke:


----------



## paphreek (Jun 26, 2008)

Candace said:


> Very nice. Your foliage looks much better than mine at present :<



My plant has had ups and downs from the time I purchased it as a single growth. It has only looked this nice for the past 2 years, although it has bloomed even when looking "ratty".


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks pretty nice to me. Photo of the plant with flowers is very good.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jun 27, 2008)

Very nice! I never thought this one was on my list of wants, but seeing Candace's and yours, I think it just might need to be!


----------



## cwt (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice plant and flowers :clap:
But they dont like me:sob:


----------



## John M (Jun 27, 2008)

I really like this one. It's beautiful!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 27, 2008)

nice flowers, nice pictures!


----------



## GuRu (Jun 28, 2008)

Great flowers and the plant is well grown, a fine specimen - way to go!

Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 2, 2008)

:clap::clap:NICE!!!
I got one from Piping Rock & just love it! The flowers are VERY long lasting!
We'd ALL like Candace's!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 2, 2008)

I love the color on this clone. Is it common for this one to have yellow flowers? Mine is pure white.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 3, 2008)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I love the color on this clone. Is it common for this one to have yellow flowers? Mine is pure white.


I think they tend to open a pale yellow, but fade to white in a few days:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7749&highlight=Armeni


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 3, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> I think they tend to open a pale yellow, but fade to white in a few days



OK, thanks for the link Dot!


----------

